# Eye lid irritation on my chi



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

What to do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you describe the irritation a little more in detail.? Is it swollen/red/squinty/or is there a discharge? If you could take a picture it would help a lot. If it is troubling the dog, a vet visit is in order. Eye's are nothing to take lightly.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Can you describe the irritation a little more in detail.? Is it swollen/red/squinty/or is there a discharge? If you could take a picture it would help a lot. If it is troubling the dog, a vet visit is in order. Eye's are nothing to take lightly.




There is no discharge he isn’t bothered by it, just slight redness on top lid.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think, that because it doesn't bother him, and it is just slightly red, that I would just watch it. Could be a mosquito bite or something like that. If it gets worse, then off to the vet! Hopefully it will be gone in a week.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is he rubbing his face with his paw or on something else? 
Maybe you should try giving some Benadryl to see if anything changes.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

They can get blanket fuzz in their eye's I got some eye wash from an animal eye specialist vet to rinse eyes with.


----------

